# CPT Assistant - I am new to coding and



## Christifal04

Hello!!

I am new to coding and I have a question regarding CPT Assistant newsletter. I hear that it's a great reference tool but I'd like to know if it is helpful for ASC coders. Also if there is anyway for anyone to send me an email sample of what it looks like so i can make a decision on whether or not to sign up for it. Thank you!!


----------



## mbort

I dont have a sample to send because I dont actually receive th CPT assistant via mail, mine is internet based...BUT, you can see that three are several posted throughout the forums.  It is an awesome tool for all aspects of coding ASC, facility and physician. Its a must have tool in my book


----------



## magnolia1

I agree with Mary, CPT Assistant is a valuable resource regardless of what kind of coding you do.

My area of coding is Ambulatory Surgery, and I refer to this reference almost on a daily basis.


----------



## ckkohler

*CPT Assist*

Where do you gals go on the Internet to see this assist?  Also, still looking for a way to learn proper ASC coding in order to certify ... Thanks!


----------



## magnolia1

In my case, CPT Assistant is one of the references available to me in the coding software that my facility utilizes (3M)


----------



## Christifal04

Thank you. I'll have to look into this for my facility.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

Our ASC uses Ingenix Encoder Pro (internet) and have an add-on feature for 
CPT assistant.


----------



## mbort

I have Encoder Pro as well with the CPT assistant add-on feature


----------



## Linda Bigwood

*Do you have a link for CPT Assistant?*



mbort said:


> I dont have a sample to send because I dont actually receive th CPT assistant via mail, mine is internet based...BUT, you can see that three are several posted throughout the forums.  It is an awesome tool for all aspects of coding ASC, facility and physician. Its a must have tool in my book




Mbort ...

Do you have a link for the Assistant?

Thanks!


----------



## mbort

I have the CPT assistant through my coding software which is Encoder Pro.


----------



## waneta00

I also have access to _CPT Asst _through my coding software. However, _CPT Asst _is published by the AMA. I think you have to be a member to get a subscription, but I'm not 100% sure about this. Go to AMA's website for further info.


----------

